# Don Mayfield....



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, just as i thought that i would look into the bloodlines of my dogs... I go over to gamedogs, i hear its a great site, but i learn that Don Mayfield has died.... :'( That is so sad!!!
http://www.gamedogs.com/
Please read alittle about this!!!
If this man is the reason that i have my awesome, loyal dogs... Then i owe him alot!!!!! I can't help but feel really sad, my breeder told me that pantera and Harley are %75 mayfield and %25 clouse.... IE- nakita-%100 mayfield
scrappy %50 mayfield %50 
clouse
This is dissapointing news!!! The man from what i read, did alot for the game dogs.... RIP Don Mayfield......:angel:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

well,its a fine line that these gamemen walked,between legends and in many folks minds monsters....
Mayfield bred a many good game dogs and theres a whole hell of alot of blood in or on his hands...The path of the working dogman isnt always a ethical or a moral high road,it sucks he passed from cancer,but it sucks when anyone dies of cancer,rip,mr mayfield,a legend of the apbt.
actaually theres a flash film up on youtube deicated to him,im gonna find it and post it up,although im sure many of you guys have seen it...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah Don died a few months ago

Second video down!
http://www.gamedogs.com/videos.htm


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

hehe,you beat me to the punch,
great video...And that is your apbt history,gotta respect it,even if you dont agree with it..


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

I know... I just found out yesterday!!! It broke my heart!!! I watched all the vids on his memorial.. He was a great man.. His line is really great!!! Beautifull dogs..


----------

